# AC PCIe wireless card support?



## Mattais (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello,

Looking at building a new system with a TP Link (native Atheros) AC wireless adapter, just want to make sure its supported?

Also looking at any feedback from an install on a RPI3? I have 1 sitting near my FreeBSD machine and have heard positive things about the Pi 1 and 2, i am looking to use this PI3 in a Pi-Top as a netbook replacement.


Thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 13, 2016)

FreeBSD doesn't support 802.11ac yet.

FreeBSD also doesn't fully support the RPI3 yet.


----------

